# Lost Blue Kokatat Dry Suit



## Dozer (Jun 4, 2006)

I lost my Blue Kokatat Dry Suit Size Medium on the North Fork Poudre. Paddled it two weekends ago. with the big group of nine paddlers. If it ended up with your gear please let me know. Thanks Doug


----------



## Marty (Oct 14, 2003)

hey doug - I have it - just noticed it yesterday (been out of town since we ran it) - I pm'd you my email address - marty


----------

